# connections on local network dont go through local network

## febisfebi

i currently have attbi cable internet, and recently they seem to have changed something, that really messes me up.  before this happened i could access all the other comps on my local network at 5+ mb/s for file transfers, ssh etc.  ever since they did something, and i know it was something they changed because they changed my ip on the same day, everything on local network seems to go from me, to them, and the back to my local network resulting in horrible speeds, where it takes 20 min. to transfer 2 mb file, not to mention trying to ssh my other comps, gets lagged, and is almost unuseable.  to make matters worse, it seems to use double the bandwidth to do things on my local network as it does to connect to my machine from a remote location.  the only exception to this is when i am booted to windows, and i transfer files to another comp running windows, which uses the cifs, which is what samba uses.  i havent tried samba between my comp and another one, as i like nfs much better, and dont want to install/configure samba.  this seems to be a clue that something like this is possible.  is there something i need to setup or something to send local requests to local network instead of sending to attbi, and then back which makes things almost unuseable?

----------

## burzmali

hey man,

i need to know some more stuff first;

how are you giving your machines ips?  are you on a private network behind a router, or are you getting a seperate ip for each pc from att?  what host name are you using to connect to your pcs in you house when you use ssh, nfs, etc?

----------

## febisfebi

each comp gets its own ip from att.  i am not behind a router or firewall.  to connect using ssh, nfs, etc, i connect to their ips, the ones from att.  

hope this helps

----------

## burzmali

well, i don't know.

if you were behind a router, i could help you.  so you have your cable modem go to a switch and then each of your pcs plugs into the switch also?  hmm...  the only thing i can think of right this minute is to put another ethernet card in each pc and run a private network for local traffic, but i am sure there is another solution.  maybe someone else can think of something?

----------

## Nitro

The solution is to adjust you routing table to tell it to use the ethernet interface to find the destination instead of the default route.

For example, we have a computer with an ip of 100.100.1.34 and on the LAN is also 100.100.1.35 and 100.100.1.36.

On the machine whose ip is 100.100.1.34 run: 

```
route add -host 100.100.1.35 dev eth0
```

That should give you the desired results, and not route any traffic going from .34 to .35 through your ISP router(s).  Let me know if it works, I'm sure other people who purchased multiple IPs have the same problem but don't even realize it.

----------

